# American Am



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Open is a quad with two retired. Won't get done today unless work really picks up.


John


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Open land got done at precisely 7:30pm. Seventy-nine started, thirty-seven back to the land blind. Judges expect to get blinds done tomorrow, completing water marks on Sunday.

Derby started twenty. After three series, judges scratched the fourth. Final series to be completed early tomorrow morning, fifteen still playing.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

BTW, I got to finally meet Dennis Bath and Dr. Ed Aycock in person. A big thing to a guy like me who loves FT history.


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Any news regarding callbacks?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

I heard that there were 12 back for the water marks in the Open, sorry, no numbers. 
Glenda


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I am back at the motel.

As soon as I have all numbers I will post them.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any derby results ???


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Yes, please . . . Derby results.

I need to hear OFFICIAL results to verify an "unofficial rumor".

Debbie


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, it has been long and very wet (tornado warning) day, and we are not getting much cooperation getting complete callbacks. People are lazy, tired, and just want to relax. Her is what I gathered --

Derby Placements --
1. Dazee - Bohnsack (Lister)
2. ??
3. Rita - Thuman (Edwards)
4. ??
RJ. Amos - Callahan (Edwards)
J. Riggs - Schmidt (Edwards)

Qual has finished first series (water marks, yes that is not a typo), no call backs available right now.

Am calbacks to second series (land blind) were -- 1, 2, 3, 7, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 18, 19, 22, 26, 27, 28, 32, 33, 36, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46, 48, 49, 51, 52, 55. Now having typed that, it is important to say they have completed the second series! And no one available has callbacks.

Open callbacks to the fourth series (water marks) -- 4, 7, 12, 16, 22, 23, 40, 45, 48, 58, 73, 81.

(For names on the above cross-reference with EntryExpress.Net).


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks, Kevin.

The "unofficial rumor" is now OFFICIAL . . .

that cute little pup in my avatar is now an 18-month old 14-point Derby Dog.

Just bragging a little,
Debbie


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Congratulations Dazee Bohnsack!!!*


The newest addition to the 2007 derby list.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Exciting day in the neighborhood - a little too exciting what with tornado sirens going off, circular cloud rotation observed in some ominous storm fronts blowing through (seriously, no kidding. There were a bunch of us looking up at the sky going "wow, that's really wild, how cool....uh, wait, that direction is east of us right?" while others are furiously punching www.weather.com into the blackberrys), and a report of a touchdown at the northern end of the county..... oh my! 

Qual water triple had several meteorological interruptions of the 'duck and cover' kind, the judges wisely pulled the bird boys in at one point as sirens were blasting, but all ended well - but truely soaked to the bone - at about 7:30pm. 

Callbacks:

1 2 6 7 8 10 11 13 16 17 19 20 22 24


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Sounds like the conditions at River King last fall. Saturday morning the club actually postponed the trial until Noon due to tornados in the area. We went back to the motel in DuQuoin only to find the whole town without power due to a lightning strike to a transformer.

Wow, what we do for this dogs !!!!

Debbie


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

congrats debbie


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

*WOOHOOOO Dazeee and the Bohnsack family!!!!! Way to go!!!  

Aaron*


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: con*



Aaron Homburg said:


> *WOOHOOOO Dazeee and the Bohnsack family!!!!! Way to go!!!
> 
> Aaron*


What Aaron said - how completely WONDERFUL!!!!!
Becky


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Howard N said:


> *Congratulations Dazee Bohnsack!!!*
> 
> 
> The newest addition to the 2007 derby list.


DITTO!!! Way to Git-R-Done!   

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

*Am News???*

Any more news on the AM, kinda wondering how #41 fared or is faring .........


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Any results?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Debbie and Dazee!!  

Andy


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Mac Dubose won the Amateur with Dyna.


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

*AARC*

I heard that Ken Robbins took second in the AM with Anna. Robby Bickley called and said that's what he heard anyway. Skeeter went out in the final series.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

way to go Debbie!!!! I am very happy for you and Dazee, I love getting a puppy into a great home like yours!!! Keep going!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

(Open placements were told to me. Am and Qual placements I got myself.)

OPEN
1. Thief - Seivert (Dewey)
2. Digger - Strong (Ward)
3. Kate - Baumer (Edwards)
4. Cody - Hines
RJ. Dusty - Hines
J. Ransom - Waco
J. ?? - ?? (Attar)
J. ?? - ?? (Sletten)

AMATEUR
1. Dyna - DuBose
2. Anna - Robbins
3. Bull - O'Connell
4. Weezer - Johnson

QUAL
1. Babe - Schuett
2. Jessie - Dewert (Attar)
3. Dealer - Baumer (Edwards)
4. Spark - Meier (Ward)
RJ. Chief - Schuett
J. Sally - Chesshir (Sletten)
J. DeeDee - Van Handle (Ward)
J. Ruben - Van Handle (Ward)


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Dang, the Seivert's have had a heck of a spring.

Congrats to good folks.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Bull and Babe!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats to Ken & Anna!!  

*2. Anna - Robbins *

Tony, Sheril & Aspen!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> QUAL
> 1. Babe - Schuett
> 2. Jessie - Dewert (Attar)
> 3. Dealer - Baumer (Edwards)
> ...


 Way to go, Dr. J! Your first blue! How awesome! And Now, it's on to the amateur for you and Babe!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> AmiableLabs said:
> 
> 
> > QUAL
> ...


I'll second that! Way To Go Jeff!!! A first and a reserve jam! I'd say it was your weekend! :wink: Good for you!

Angie


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

MardiGras said:


> Congrats to Ken & Anna!!
> 
> *2. Anna - Robbins *
> 
> Tony, Sheril & Aspen!


I'll SECOND that ... Ken we miss ya an the little yella lady. Heard from Robbie he thought Skeeter was in the hunt in the AM until the last bird. He decided to do a quick handle to overcome a young dog blonde moment to go for the win rather than hunt and place. Would have been nice to have multiple placements and a win as a 2 yr old ... Guess the Win has to happen at 3. anyway nice to See the Texans so well represented in the Placements ... Utah ought to be interesting Regards ...

Bruce, Buster and Graci


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> AmiableLabs said:
> 
> 
> > QUAL
> ...


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> OPEN
> 1. Thief - Seivert (Dewey)
> 2. Digger - Strong (Ward)
> 3. Kate - Baumer (Edwards)
> ...


Thief is running hot. Getting ready for the stretch run at the National!

Ted


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

> QUAL
> 1. Babe - Schuett
> 2. Jessie - Dewert (Attar)
> 3. Dealer - Baumer (Edwards)
> ...


Kudos to Jay Chesshir who ran Sally - only his 2nd or 3rd field trial. They are coming along nicely as a team. Jay done good! (musta been the gyros...) :wink: :wink:


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

*Sally*

She's going to get me trained yet! Paul and Jess are doing a great job with her.

What a great group of people who put on a phenomenal trial in spite of dodging rain and tornados.

And congrats to the Weekend Warriors - Lydia and Chief! You guys had the worst of it (weather) in the 1st series and pulled out the RJ.

Jeff and Babe were a team on a mission. You guys were awesome. 

I can't wait for our next "3 musketeers" moment!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Bob and Sparky. The bar is now completly raised for our training group. Yes, I know, I the only one with no field trial ribbons yet.

Mary Beth


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

mbcorsini said:


> Way to go Bob and Sparky


Enjoyed training with Bob here. What a true gentleman and good luck to him with Spark.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> JusticeDog said:
> 
> 
> > AmiableLabs said:
> ...


It was Lydia's RJ... she ran Chief! So congrats to her as well!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

#17 Derby JAM...

Goldbriar's Copper Bullet ** , National Derby List 2007..

Congratulations! ..to Joe and Dottie Wattleworth and "Copper"


----------

